# Question



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

If an engine says it has a DCC ready harness. Does that means it has to run on a DCC track or it could? I am asking because I don't understand DCC


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

DCC ready means that an engine is actually a DC operated unit that already has been prepared to receive a decoder,should you want to install one.Since it is DC,it is not recommended to run it on DCC,although some DCC system say you can.

Depending on manufacturer,"DCC ready" is a relative statement.Many locos will only need to remove the shell,then remove a jumper plug,then plug in the decoder then put the shell back on and you're ready to go.A ten minutes job.

For some others,"DCC ready" means the motor is already isolated but you may have a few wires to cut to solder the decoder in.Fairly easy to many modelers but a little more work and some skill required.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brakeman Jake has you all set up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Lemme add one more little thing. Some DCC ready engines require a certain decoder to just drop right in. Sometimes it will plug directly into the PC board and other times it will replace the PC board. Check with the Decoder manufacturer you are using to make sure you have a compatable decoder. Not all decoders interface the same

Massey


----------



## Blackgiant (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks that it explains it better. The engines are from athearns


----------

